# well were 4 for 4 on turkeys



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

I guess my 10 dollar decoys are working on big turkeys... the guy i took shot this one today 








a 10 in beard and 1.5 spurs

maybe next week i will shot one


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

nice job firstflight, keep at em


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

Nice bird, Terry..


----------



## FishinFreak26 (Jul 26, 2007)

Very cool, congrats!


----------



## goose commander (May 11, 2010)

well first ur putting the hammer to um today. we put 1 more down ourselves..congrats


----------

